# About us



## Marsario

Hei! Englanninkielisissä nettisivustoissa usein esiintyy sivu nimeltään About us.
Mä oon rakentamassa omaa kotisivuani ja teen sen myös suomeksi. Mikä olisi paras nimi tällaiselle sivulle, kun se on oma nettisivu eikä se kuulu yritykseen?
Itse voin ajatella vain "Kuka olen". Onko teillä parempia ehdotuksia?


----------



## sakvaka

Marsario said:


> Hei! Englanninkielisillä nettisivustoilla esiintyy usein sivu nimeltään About us.
> Olen rakentamassa omaa kotisivua ja teen sen myös suomeksi. Mikä olisi paras nimi tällaiselle sivulle, kun se on oma nettisivu eikä se kuulu (millekään) yritykselle?
> Minulle tulee mieleen vain "Kuka olen". Onko teillä parempia ehdotuksia?



Itse olen yleensä kääntänyt sen sanoilla "Tietoa meistä" (Informazioni su di noi). Kotisivusi ollessa kyseessä _Tietoa minusta_, _Kuka olen_ tai _Minä_ ovat varmasti sopivia.


----------



## Marsario

Moi! Kiitos Sakvaka ehdotuksista ja korjauksista! Mutta sinä korjasit myös "oon"! Eikö puhekieli kuulosta luonnollisemmalta?
Ja lisäksi miksi ei sanota "omaa kotisivuani" vaan "omaa kotisivua"? Eikö kotisivu voi olla minun?


----------



## sakvaka

I will split this thread tomorrow. 

Nyt riittää vain lyhyt maininta siitä, että meillä WR:ssä uusille aiheille avataan uusi ketju ja keskusteluissa käytetään hyvää kirjakieltä. Kaikki tämä mainitaan sivun ylälaidasta löytyvässä sääntökirjassa (Rules).

Suomenkieliselle foorumille on tulossa oma sääntölistaus - se on työn alla.


----------

